# Iphone 4s 5.0 ios jailbrak



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

Is there any way i can jaibreak my iphone 4s on 5.0 ios 
A iphone dosent feel like a iphone if it is not jail broken 
Need help thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jailbreak iOS 5 5.0/5.0.1 on iPhone 4 iPod Touch iPad with Redsn0w


----------



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

But i cant still jailbreak my iphone 4s


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no current jailbreak for the iPhone 4s/iOS 5.1 yet.


----------



## Saghar (May 31, 2011)

So i guess there is no jailbreak for iphone 4s ios 5.0


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Like I said in my post above. There isnt any current jailbreak.

Now I wouldnt be to upset yet. Just wait a few more months and sombody will come out with a new jailbreak. It justs takes time.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't update from 5.0 or you risk losing your chance for a 4S jailbreak.


----------



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

Cypheric said:


> Don't update from 5.0 or you risk losing your chance for a 4S jailbreak.


what does "jailbreak" mean?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> *Jailbreaking, Jtaging, Console Modding*
> 
> 
> While the act of Jailbraking, Jtaging or modding a gaming device that you own is *not* illegal.
> ...


 closed


----------

